# meaningless life



## spectator162 (Dec 26, 2017)

I just don't know what to do anymore, everything feels so meaningless. I dont do anything all day, nothing interest me, jobs, friends, life, going out. Never having fun, everything is booring. What do i have to do? I just feel like a dead meaningless person feeling numb and spaced out all day. I just want a fresh start and feel again . How you guys dealing with this?


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

Same boat I dont do fuck all cept play video games eat sleep n watch NBA n netflix. Lately I haven't been leaving the apartment n ignoring friends as well


----------



## spectator162 (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks man me too its just so crazy how we are not connected with things emotions and people. Nobody nothing can help me when I feel this way. Its like im not living, who am I and where am I, all the things arround me seems so unfamiliar. Every discision I make feels not mine. And the baddest thing is my memory, cant follow a simple conversation, when someone talk its like theyre not talking to me. Its like the things they are saying just dont get into my head. Its so freaky, sorry just needed to talk about it to someone


----------



## yume (Jan 8, 2018)

I feel the same way too. Since I'm young, everyone thinks I'm making it up when I say I have a poor memory, even though many times coworkers get annoyed at me for forgetting to do things. It's hard for me to feel truly enthusiastic (like I know I am interested because I automatically show expression - but I can't seem to really feel it), almost like I'm an actor. Can't really advise much but for me I try to ignore the symptoms, and make a conscientious effort to force myself to do things even though I don't want to... especially connecting with people one-to-one, gradually it made a difference as I feel more 'alive' doing things even if I'm going through the motions.


----------



## Thisisnotlife (Oct 20, 2017)

feeling same. life just dont make sense to me anymore. i cant actually change anythinh because all is so empty. heres just random life and random human. boring and meaningless. walking somewhere just nothingness with me.. watching humans and thinking if they also feel this way. but i know they dont. empty empty abd empty so empty that i dont care anything .. doesent matter if this all ends or not.


----------



## chiisus (Aug 11, 2017)

Find a purpose. Even though because of Dr/dp the purpose distorts and you find yourself lost and spaced out, you'll still be pulled back on track somehow. Easier said than done but feeling better requires a constant push to shove, I know everyone here is trying their best to keep pushing. Hope I helped a bit.


----------



## PerfectFifth (May 2, 2016)

I couldn't tell you. I've wasted my entire life thus far (though psychological suffering has made me a more introspective and insightful person). Sometimes I get motivation to get myself out of this slump, but I always return back to square one when my DP/DR and physical symptoms get too severe (I believe there's possibly an underlying illness causing all this because I have significant physical symptoms in addition to DP/DR). Having impaired comprehension and memory doesn't help, either. Something like studying seems like an impossibility. I applied for a school and failed the entrance exam miserably. They had a section where I had to do reading comprehension within a very strict time limit. I failed that miserably, which is no wonder because I can't even follow a conversation or a movie like a normal person.

I know that all of this is very real, but still I beat myself and "doubt" the legitimacy of my problems to myself. I suppose being rejected by medical professionals so many times does that to you. My life has no direction or purpose whatsoever, and it feels like it's too late to ever get back on track. I used to be into composing orchestral music as a hobby, but I've even lost interest in that. I feel like an observer at this point rather than a participant.


----------

